# fog lights



## mfcsqrd (Nov 26, 2005)

i have an 05 altima and im trying to find out information on how to have my fog lights turn on with just my parking lights. As of right now, my fog lights only turn on when my my headlights are on.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Why? Do you think it makes you look cool?


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

mfcsqrd said:


> i have an 05 altima and im trying to find out information on how to have my fog lights turn on with just my parking lights. As of right now, my fog lights only turn on when my my headlights are on.


probably how their wired. I bought the aftermarket fogs for my 02 altima and it came with a new direction switch and the dealership hooked it up. My fogs and parking lights work as one unit.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

buy a nice lil switch that doesn't look too bad on ur dashboard cut the cable that goes to the factory switch and use that new switch .. no big deal.. but why would you want to run ur fogs during the day ??? i mean if you had some mean HID's i would understand.. but not on OEM halogens.. well.. just a lil advice if you do this.. at least get some cool blue light bulbs from sylvania or some silverstars.. and if you got the money to spend.. get a nice 3500k HID kit.. that lights up BRIGHT ASS YELLOW.. thats wat i have on mine.. and it looks AMAZING.


----------

